# Took the first step today...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I shot a few guns back in Sept. Since then I've been gradually getting to purchasing a gun.

Today I put a 
http://www.impactguns.com/smith-wes...relfixed-sightsmatte-black-finish-160360.aspx

on layaway, since this is not a paycheck week.

I looked at one other model that was steel but this one I could pull the trigger more easily and felt as if I'd be able to control it better.

So, pretty soon - I expect to get it; then get with some of the guys at work that have a shooting area. 

I was told how to get my concealed carry application started, too.

So, my first step is on the way.

It's a deep awesome thought of what this tool is for, and what it can do. I hope I only need to use it for practice. 
But, I want to be trained enough with it to use it correctly if needed.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

very good , glad to hear it


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

You and my wife are walking the same road right now.

She had her second "live fire exercise" last weekend with her Ruger LCR.

I am starting her out on some relatively light loads....125 gr with 4.2 grains of Titegroup. Chronographed at 780 fps from her snubby.

As she gets more experience I will up the velocity. 

She has nearly 200 rounds through it so far, and is loving it (and shooting quite well).

Best of luck to you with your new revolver.



Tim


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats on taking that first step


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I looked at one other model that was steel but this one *I could pull the trigger more easily* and felt as if I'd be able to control it better.


The trigger pulls are adjustable.
The Airweight will have more felt recoil than the heavier steel model


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Congradulations! When you get it, practice, practice and practice. It should become part of you to be effective.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll do more research then. 

I would think since I only paid part and put on lay away, I could change to the other model if I wished. (and it cost less).


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have an airweight S&W J frame, the 637
Recoil isn't that bad, but them I've never tried +P in it either


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The pistol I used to try shooting was a S & W 9mm pistol, and I can handle that. But I thought it was large to carry with me in a purse or something should I decide to go that way.

Does anyone know how this recoil is compared to the 9mm pistol?

It is probably what I would like for my next gun (yes, I'm planning on more than one in the next few months, if this works out).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Does anyone know how this recoil is compared to the 9mm pistol?


It will depend on the load you use, since that revolver will handle a *wide *variety.
It will be *OK* with all of them, just* more* than the same gun in steel
Those grips will go a long way towards amking it comfortable


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You're gonna like that gun... My wife just bought a Bodyguard last weekend wish is basically that gun with a shorter grip and a laser built in, and DAO (no external hammer)

We ran about 30 rounds though it, and it's nice and accurate, and low on recoil for a 38....

She is about to apply for her CCW too, and I really like this gun as her CCW... reliable, light, and accurate.


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Best thing I ever did for my snub was get crimson trace lazer grip.

For a few reasons too.

I can make 25yd shots with either hand. One handed. Head shots on cardboard silouttets.

Dry fire trigger control. The dot don't lie!

I am extremely myopic (nearsighted). With out corrections I can make vital hits and fast!

The grip itself is comfortable too

They are expensive. They can be found used (what I did). But for me its a game changer


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Sweet! You should find the .38 comfortable to shoot. Shoot it a lot and then shoot some more. Don't go out and fire 10 rounds and call it good. Nothing will make up for practice. If you can, make the practice fun, change things up, don't just punch holes in paper targets. Take your purse to practice drawing and firing. As you get acquainted with your new pistol, all the movements will become automatic. Have fun.

KB


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Also another important thing is loading. Unloading. Drawing. Dry firing.

A good chunk of training can be done in your home with no live ammo needed.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

When we train kids to shoot they are always worried about recoil. I tell them that guns don't kick they jump. All kids know that kicking hurts and jumping is fun. The results are amazing. All of a sudden everyone wants to shoot the 12ga. One of my twins, who is a very petite young lady, absolutely loves the .45 auto. It may sound stupid to keep this in mind while practicing, but it helps.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

psegnatelli said:


> Best thing I ever did for my snub was get crimson trace lazer grip.
> 
> For a few reasons too.
> 
> ...





psegnatelli said:


> Also another important thing is loading. Unloading. Drawing. Dry firing.
> 
> A good chunk of training can be done in your home with no live ammo needed.


Thanks for this information. I was thinking about a lazer since I now use glasses and I think in a situation, without glasses I would stand that little bit more chance of hitting where I mean to hit. I have thought of practicing hitting a target without the glasses on. - an eventual goal.

Drawing? Dry firing - please explain more. the loading and unloading makes sense to this novice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> When we train kids to shoot they are always worried about recoil. I tell them that guns don't kick they jump. All kids know that kicking hurts and jumping is fun. The results are amazing. All of a sudden everyone wants to shoot the 12ga. One of my twins, who is a very petite young lady, absolutely loves the .45 auto. It may sound stupid to keep this in mind while practicing, but it helps.


thanks for that thought to train my brain, too.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats! I took that first step this year, too. In my experience, most gun shops and ranges are full of helpful people if you have any questions.

One of the best pieces of advice I got from my NRA pistol instructor was that dead is dead. At close range, a good hollow point bullet will do the job if your aim is halfway decent. Don't worry about getting a charge so powerful that it makes the gun harder for you to handle. When you get it, pick up some different home-defense rounds and run some through your gun, see how it handles with each, and what you're comfortable handling. 

Speed loaders also come in handy.

Dry firing is shooting the gun without any live ammo in it. It helps you learn trigger control. You can get cheap dummy rounds called snap caps to put in the gun so you don't have to worry about damaging the firing pin. I've never used a laser, but the instructor at my rifle course said that they aren't good on snub noses; the recoil gets them out of calibration too easily.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Angie,

I would not cancel your order. This is a great first gun. The grips make it fit even small hands so it feels good. The light weight is good for CC as long as you load it with cartridges that produce recoil you are comfortable with. A revolver is very dependable.

There are probably more loads available for a 38 special than any other caliber. When you start shooting use very light loads. I bought several 250 count boxes of Ultramax factory reloads http://www.ultramaxammunition.com/handgun.php before the panic for $40. Seems they have gone up a lot since http://www.natchezss.com/brand.cfm?...and=JQ&prodID=JQABI38R4250&prodTitle=Ultramax 38 Special 158 gr Remanufactured SWC 250/box . These are really low recoil. My 11 year old nephew shot them with no problem. Learn the stance, how to hold the gun, aim, and fire without forming bad habits because of recoil. Once you have formed good habits you can try progressivly hotter rounds to find one you like. Keep in mind that just because a load has a smaller bullet doesn't mean it has less recoil. One of the evilest loads I have shot has a 125 grain bullet. (7000 grains = a pound) 

You should start by shooting the gun in single action. This means you cock the hammer, take aim, and shoot. Master this first. For repeated shots in a self defense situation you need to learn to shoot double action. For this the hammer cocks as you pull the trigger untill you reach the "break point" at which the hammer drops and the gun fires. The trigger is much harder to pull than single action and when the hammer falls the pressure on the trigger is relieved. This makes it hard to keep on target while the hammer is falling. Practice, practice, practice.

A 38 caliber bullet is actually .357 inches in diameter. A 9mm bullet is .9cm divided by 2.54 cm/inch = .354 inches in diameter. Not much difference. Of course the amount of powder in the case will make a difference too.

Have fun and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You should start by shooting the gun in *single action*.


That's a bad habit to develop in a *DEFENSIVE* weapon.
It's fine for casual shooting


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I meant to mention this before: If you can, take an NRA course or something through the state police, gun club, etc, to learn all about how to shoot and safe handling. The NRA also has Women on Target programs. Even if you don't care if the instructor or class is made up of all females, the classes tend to be cheaper than the regular courses. 

Women on Target
http://women.nra.org/womens-instructional-shooting-clinics/find-a-clinic-near-you.aspx

Find a Course
http://www.nrainstructors.org/SearchCourse.aspx


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Apparently BFF didn't use training wheels when he learned to ride a bike. Bet he fell down a lot. 

Did daddy throw you in the lake and say "learn how to swim"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> Apparently BFF didn't use training wheels when he learned to ride a *bike*. Bet he fell down a lot.
> 
> Did daddy throw you in the lake and say "learn how to *swim*"?


We aren't talking about bikes nor swimming
This is about a *defensive revolver*.

When you panic, you tend to do what you're ACCUSTOMED to doing.
Cocking the hammer takes your hand out of the firing position and wastes time

It's fine if you have lots of time to aim at small targets, but offers *no advantage* in a defensive, REACTIVE situation


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats on buying Smith & Wesson....made in America, with a full lifetime warranty.

In a self defense senerio, the bad guy will be close enough that you won't need to worry about hitting him if you practice with your gun.

I wouldn't worry about the laser..keep it simple...one more thing you really don't need to save your life. i have handguns with and without lasers...kinda funny that i carry one without one, in that they were kinda a waste of money.

The bodyguard 380 should of put night sights on the weapon instead of a laser that fails from time to time for alot of folks....the black sights on the bodyguard are less then good to see...in my opinion. 

I agree with good training (NRA)...it will help enough that you will say, it was worth the money.

brownegg


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Nimrod said:


> Angie,
> 
> I would not cancel your order. This is a great first gun.....


 The question wasn't to _not_ get a 38, just about wether it was a good idea to get a lightweight as a first gun or not. I believe the other one mentioned is the same basic gun, just not a lightweight model.

For carry, the lightweights are great. For shooting, they have more recoil, which in a small gun can be noticeable, even in a non-lightweight model. Wish you could shoot examples of both to help decide.

Angie, there may be some good reading for you here,

http://www.corneredcat.com/


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Angie, you made a good choice in a defense firearm. The S&W J frame revolver has stood the test of time. Sure semi-autos are nice, but I would never hesitate one bit about relying on a snub. And you went one step further in your choice. You picked a gun that was comfortable for you to hold and to pull the trigger. This will go a long way in you learning to be proficient in using your weapon. 

-Standard .38 load recoil in that revolver will be fine. +P loads will have a tiny bit more kick, but not much. To me a .357 Mag doesn't kick much harder than a .38, but man is there a difference in muzzle blast! My Wife and I hit one of the area gun shops today and picked up three boxes of American Eagle 130gr FMJ ammo for her .38. Hers is a Taurus 85S, based on the S&W J frame, that she bought probably back in '91-'92. She loves shooting her Taurus, and it's very comfortable to shoot in my hand too. 

L8R,
Matt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfoot makes a good point , police when they were carrying revolvers never used the hammer on their guns , almost never any way 

they trained to draw and shoot 

chances are you will not have the time nor the need to pull back the hammer , and you may find is catches on things and will want it bobbed at some point or it may not catch and you will leave it 

i think the choice of gun is a good one , your more likely to carry the gun if it is comfortable and light , and the best gun is the one you have on you when you need one.

with good fitting grips you should be fine , and as you said you got it cause it felt right.

rather than draw and fire i think most would be better off to practice draw to low ready with an unloaded gun at home , maybe in front of the mirror , then at the range low ready to fire 
as many ranges have rules about drawing from holster , and this is a useful way to break it down and be able to practice safely 

dry fire practice is also good , check double check the gun then still do it in a safe direction


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ....dry fire practice is also good , check double check the gun then still do it in a safe direction


 Good point, and one we dont always make to new shooters. Never point a gun at anything you aren't willing to shoot, ever. Your cat, your TV, your refrigerator, or whatever. Always assume every gun is loaded, _and treat it as such,_ _even when you know it to be empty_. People often do stupid things when they think a gun is unloaded. Make it a habit to never touch the trigger unless about to fire, and never point your gun at anything you aren't willing to shoot and kill.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is what I actualy said "You should start by shooting the gun in single action. This means you cock the hammer, take aim, and shoot. Master this first. For repeated shots in a self defense situation you need to learn to shoot double action. " 

Shooting is like anything else, you have to learn to do it. It's easier to learn to take a stance, hold the weapon corectly, take aim and fire when you are not also fighting the tendancy to have the gun pull off target when the pressure on the trigger lessens because you are no longer trying to pull the hammer back with it. Once you have learned to hit what you shoot at in single action then you advance to learning to shoot double action. I said you need to learn to shoot double action in self defence situations.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Malamute said:


> Good point, and one we dont always make to new shooters. Never point a gun at anything you aren't willing to shoot, ever. Your cat, your TV, your refrigerator, or whatever. Always assume every gun is loaded, _and treat it as such,_ _even when you know it to be empty_. People often do stupid things when they think a gun is unloaded. Make it a habit to never touch the trigger unless about to fire, and never point your gun at anything you aren't willing to shoot and kill.


Your cat, your TV, 

the only thing is these are both things i am willing to shoot the refrigerator i rather like 

I don't actually have a cat , just not a cat lover /liker / tolerater I see a cat jump up on the counter top and it makes me want to shoot them off , i don't obviously because it would mess up the kitchen at whom ever house i was a guest in and since they have a cat i suspect they like it even though i am unable to comprehend why 

I swear the only reason i haven't shot the tv yet is , because i like the wall behind it , and i hate cleaning up broken glass and the dump is closer than the range.

but a good example for most. and a good point and i still don't point a gun at them.

remember know your target and what is beyond , wait till the cat is in a safe direction where you wont have to clean it up , like as it's digging in my garden , and remember no cats with collars those you should trap and turn into the humane society the owner is more likely to take care of it after the brow beating they receive when they go to get it back 

(most of this was said in good fun and should be taken as such)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I was thinking about a lazer since I now use glasses and I think in a situation, without glasses I would stand that little bit more chance of hitting where I mean to hit


Lasers are OK in* low light* situations BUT they give away your position.
I find it *harder* to look for the dot on the target than to just use the normal sights.

It WOULD make a lot of sense for maufacturers to put night sights on their defensive guns, but it would add $100 or more to the base price

Reality is the average distance in a self defense shooting situation is about *8 feet*, and as long as you can see the FRONT sight, you will be fine


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I took a working tv to the dump there was a place to plg it in I suspect so the guys who work at the dump can cheak for weither the stuff they scrounge works or not it was very disapointing very few if any sparks, used a 357 at an angle. I have to admt i was a bit woried about a bounch back even with that! I've bounced a lot of stuff of tv screens over my life!
Very disapointing as Isaid no noise heard over the shot! Just so of sat there punched a hole right thru.
I grew up with a couple of very affectionet cats, but I understand . i think cats are very much like people most of em would be better off dead!
Dutch


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I recently shot a co-workers aluminum frame snubnose 38 (Charter Arms) was pretty surprised by the recoil. It was very snappy and the muzzle/gap flash was significantly more than my 6" revolvers (Winchester 125gr FMJ). It felt like a lot more gun than the numbers would indicate, and while not in pain I could certainly tell I had shot it after a few cylinders, more so than my usual regime of 100 rounds 38 or 44 specials in heavy full size revolvers. That being said, the grips on the S&W look better than the ones on the Charter Arms, being more rounded off instead of square. I would try to find some 148 gr wadcutter loads intended for target shooting to begin with then work your way up to "standard" loads. +P loads will give more flash and bang, but probably won't increase velocity much over standard loads given the short barrel, so probably not worth it unless there is pretty good evidence that they deliver higher velocities out of a snubnose. You'll probably find that the Airweight is great to carry but not something you want to burn a couple hundred rounds through at the range. I'm no expert on Airweights, but if you do end up running a lot of rounds through it, you may want to check with S&W and see if the have a "service interval" where they need to be check out after x number of rounds.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the advice and education. I'm reading and making notes.

This is totally new to me, but one has to start somewhere and at least I feel I can handle the size and weight of this now, and small enough to take with me if needed. 

The practice ammo seems to be an excellent idea.

And it would also build up my muscles needed.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Also don't believe anyone who tells you snub noses aren't accurate. While they are a little harder to shoot accurately at distances beyond self defense ranges, I didn't have any trouble holding a 2-3 inch group at 10 yards, and keeping them all center mass at 25. (aimed fire, 2-3 seconds per shot). It just takes practice...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Wife started with a lcp 380, now shoots the Ruger LCR in 38 special-out of the smiths taures's and all between she like the weight and feel and width of the ruger the best, also by far the best " out of the box" trigger pull for a double action only enclosed hammer revolver she tried. With that said, she is moving up again to the LCR but in 357 for the added 4 oz's of weight to remove some of the "snappiness" from it. )she will still shoot the 38 special ammo in it). My very sexy to me and wonderful suzyq2u is 5'2" and wears a size 6 (sometimes a 4) so she is not ultra petite, but she also has neuro issues with her hand strength which limits her, also she has carney worker hands (he trigger reach is 2.5 inches and her wedding band is a size 2.75).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's some informative reading:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Technique_of_the_Pistol

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ayoob85.html

http://www.paxtonquigley.com/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a 105 gr swc over a light charge of powder is a favorite round for first time or recoil sensitive shooters over on the reloading forum i am on 

My wife has her own light ammo for her gun that i make up , I look at it this way better she practices than be afraid or not like it. the round is just enough to cycle the slide on the auto and makes for very pleasant shooting , i wish a manufacture would make up a light load for 38 i think there would be a market for it , light bullet at 650fps would be ideal

the full wad cutter target loads should be good usually they are a 158gr wad cutter at 680-750 fps and they cut nice clean holes in paper for scoring.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really will have to do the reading now.

I passed the background check today, and the revolver is bought and a bit of ammo.

Concealed carry form, needs one more character reference information and then I can take that to the proper place to get that started.


Yesterday I heard of some plain black van stopping at my place and a suited man getting out and knocking on my door more than usual. I was not expecting anyone, neighbor saw and told me - so I thought sooner than later was a good time to get my lay away out.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> The pistol I used to try shooting was a S & W 9mm pistol, and I can handle that. But I thought it was large to carry with me in a purse or something should I decide to go that way.
> 
> Does anyone know how this recoil is compared to the 9mm pistol?
> 
> It is probably what I would like for my next gun (yes, I'm planning on more than one in the next few months, if this works out).


Ask the dealer, if he has an indoor range, to shoot a rental gun of the same model. This way you are not buying your gun blind.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Good for you! Now get the ammo as quick as you can...it's hard to find in some places.
I had an old Airweight 38 detectives special...lots of rounds went down range and no disappointments.

Matt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I bought two boxes of 20 today with it, and made sure I knew how to load it.

Also got the name of a public shooting range, it's over in next little town, so maybe 45 - 60 minutes away. But someone in this area practices on some weekend afternoons. A new co-worker said it may be her brother so I might make connections more locally for practice.

I do intend to purchase more ammo as I go, I figure hiding it under yarn or fabric piles would be very harmless old ladyish.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Angie, this is a great site that talks about women and firearms. 
http://www.corneredcat.com/


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

Angie....Its good to own a weapon to defend yourself with...Congrats!
My wife and I have a multitude of weapons in the house.
She personally owns, for herself, a 22 pistol, 410 gauge shotgun(loaded with buckshot), and an AR7 Survival rifle.
She weighs less than 100 pounds.
If she handle such, you can!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope to see about a pistol and a rifle or shotgun before the year is out.
But I'm starting small, to learn control and just getting use to it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope you got HEARING PROTECTION
The noise hurts worse than the recoil


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Lasers are OK in* low light* situations BUT they give away your position.
> I find it *harder* to look for the dot on the target than to just use the normal sights.
> 
> It WOULD make a lot of sense for maufacturers to put night sights on their defensive guns, but it would add $100 or more to the base price
> ...



I agree with the above, and would add that you should work in some practice consisting of drawing and shooting without bringing the gun up to eye level.

It takes a bit of practice, but being able to shoot instinctively (without the sights) is a valuable skill to acquire. This will mostly be done at distances of 5 yards or less. You might start at 3-5 feet. 


Tim


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking about that Tim. Something that makes sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I hope you got HEARING PROTECTION
> The noise hurts worse than the recoil


Not yet, but I intend to.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i wear these till it gets to hot http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-Ult...d=1362714518&sr=8-2&keywords=peltor+ear+muffs soem of our early spring shoots I am looking for the warmth but by June we were shooting in 95 degree heat in the sun 

then i like the reusable ear plugs I found these work well http://www.amazon.com/Macks-Seals-P...d=1362716949&sr=8-3&keywords=mack's+ear+seals I get a little better price at wallgreens , when the range is cold i can pop one out and talk , then pop it back in easy and get a good seal before i call hot again , I wear them 6-8 hours at a time and they are comfortable and work with my wide brim hat , good for hot days at the range 

but that reminds me , i need to let the kids know that dad wants electronic hearing protection for fathers day , like these , so i can hear and not have to keep taking them off
http://www.amazon.com/Caldwell-4977...sr=8-8&keywords=electronic+hearing+protection


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> I looked at one other model that was steel but this one I could pull the trigger more easily...


Keep in mind that a gunsmith can easily adjust the trigger. My wife has small hands, not much finger-strength, so she has had the trigger adjusted on her guns.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Wife and I both have S&W airweights

Just took her crimson trace laser grips off and put on a hogue monogrip like the one you've shown a pic of. It fits better in her hand that way and the backstrap is now padded.

Laser grips went onto mine.

Nice guns, reliable. Be careful not to lose the key to the intergrated lock. I don't think it's an issue with the 38+p but heavier calibers have been known to lock up on their own.

If you don't have little ones to worry about getting hold of it, DON'T get in the habit of using the lock. A locked gun for concealed carry is useless.


----------

